# News From Tooterville



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hi all, (SEE PAGE FOUR FOR CURRENT UP-DATE!)*

All the feathered ones at Tooterville are all doing well, and have about completed their fall moult.

I just took the mosquito netting off the face of the pigeon coop and put up the heavy plastic to keep the cold wind out and cleaned out the vents.Temperatures starting to get close to the mid thirties at night.I will be glad when the trees lose their leaves so more morning sunlight can shine on the coop and aviary. The plastic cover gives their sleeping/eating area a greenhouse warmth effect. The portable heater was cleaned and is inside the coop ready for those freezing nights to take the bite out of the cold. Gosh, I sure don't like winter, but at least the grass cutting season is about over!

A couple of days ago Bev and I went to Pet-Co to get some pigeon food when to our surprise and disapointment found the store closed and empty, with a sign directing customers to the facility several miles away...DARN!

As we grumbled back to the car, a staff member from the adjacent vet office, which now has an avian vet, which I recently met and interviewed, told us they were opening up their own pet supply store and invited us in. 

Dr. "B" which is also avian certifed, is one of the partners who is opening up the store soon. He personally drove to the supply warehouse to get out Kaytee Supreme pigeon mix, and invited me to come back so we can discuss the types of pigeon food and accessories they would be needing. I tell ya, I am in seventh heaven folks!

Last month Kenwood Feed Store closed unfortunately after over 50 years of service leaving a void that Dr. B is now filling. This is definately great news!

We are in the process of getting the Tooterville signage over the coop, and will post a picture when we are done with it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, that is terrific news that you are near an avian vet who will also help you get all the pigeon goodies you need. Just goes to show you that sometimes things do work out.

Lewis has been working diligently replacing the plastic around the two aviaries this week and it is a job. He makes 4 "doors" for each aviary - north, east, south and west and we check the wind directions on the weather report each morning to see which "door" will be opened for the day. It sure helps to keep them out of drafts and blowing rain.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I really like that idea Maggie! Lewis is quite an inovator. I will have to remember that idea about the doors. I just may incorporate that plan next year when I make modifications and enlarge. The winds don't always come from the direct north all the time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Victor!

Boy, can I relate! Our Petco NEXT DOOR closed and moved to another new location a couple of miles away! Unfortunately, NO Vet Clinic to help fill the void! I was not and am still NOT happy about that move!

You are VERY FORTUNATE! Sounds absolutely wonderful!

Look forward to seeing your Tooterville SIGN!

Maggie...your Lewis is the BEST!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says that as long as he gets his seeds and treats, he doesn't care WHERE Petco moved!  Spoiled bird!)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hooray for you, Victor!

I'm sure you would have glady opted to exchange the Petco for a Supply Co. + an Avian Vet all in one!

So happy that you were blessed!
As the saying goes, When God closes a door, He opens a window!
I just have to make sure the Birdies don't get out!!!

I'm also so glad that you posted with regard to the heater...I hadn't thought about it for the Co-Hop Castle until you brought it up.
I got a great one for the barn that heats the whole area, 10X12, evenly!
It's called Eden Pure and the other great thing is that it remains just a little warm to the touch on the outer surfaces! I'm going to quickly order one for the Castle. 
Thanks so much for the reminder!
For anyone else whom may be interested in taking a look at one, here's the link. www.EdenPureHeater.com

OOPS, forgot to ask what to what temp. should I keep the thermostat on? Thanks!

Maggie...thanks for sharing that great idea about the 4 doors. I won't have time to build my aviary before winter, however, will definitely implement your idea into the plans for next spring! Kudos to Lewis!!!

Shi, I'll pray that God opens your window of opportunity after the closing of your Petco! Hey, you may be surprised! Let as know when your blessing occurs!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, Christin...great minds run along the same track! I thought, "Eden Pure...sounds sooo familiar!" Yep, I use the company's (BioTech) Eden Pure air purifier units!

Well, I actually live BETWEEN two Petcos. While that IS nice, I STILL have to get in the car to get to them! Before, I just walked next door! All I can say is IF a PetsMart or equivalent happens to go in, bye bye Petco!   

Wellll, there IS a TARGET across the street, but they don't carry the brand(s) I use...mmmm, thinking, thinking...

Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Wellll, there IS a TARGET across the street, but they don't carry the brand(s) I use...mmmm, thinking, thinking...
> 
> Shi


Him Shi, maybe you can meet the pet dept person and have them order it. I know Wal-mart now handles sunflower hearts and safflower seeds. It might be worth the try.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Him Shi, maybe you can meet the pet dept person and have them order it. I know Wal-mart now handles sunflower hearts and safflower seeds. It might be worth the try.


Thanks, Victor...it's not Squeaks, but my CATS. Target does not carry Eukanuba brand cat food. I feed my cats the Indoor formula.  

*SIGH* might as well continue getting Squeaks' seeds and treats with Petco too...

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Boy are you lucky having an avian vet and pigoen feed/supplies all in one. I'm so glad it worked out that way for you. Will be looking forward to seeing your Tooterville signage. 

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

So glad to hear about Dr.B and the new store! What a relief for you and all of Tooterville.

Can't wait to see photos of the Tooterville signage - such lucky birds to have indulgent & clever human parents like you


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How nice that as Christin said, a door was closed but a window was opened! (and lol about the birds getting out!) Sounds like everyone is snug and warm in Tooterville. I was thinking last week about setting up the heating lamps inside the little cages but then the last few days have been 75+ temps and warm, balmy weather. Of course we had some cold and rainy days before that. So we shall see what comes.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

maryjane said:


> I was thinking last week about setting up the heating lamps inside the little cages but then the last few days have been 75+ temps and warm, balmy weather..


Hey MJ, what sort of heating lamps do you use? I need to put something in my loft and not sure if what i've been using in the smaller loft is really best...looking around at what others use!!

thanks,
snipes


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, I'm so glad that everything worked out for you and then some w/the
supplies and new avian vet, you really lucked out on that one. I'm hoping those
old leaves let go sometime real soon also, getting me cold just thinking about it,
lol. Gotta say, that even w/alot of availability in the area, I find myself driving
quite a bit to get access.

Christin, that's a great link that you posted for the Eden heater and I have
it bookmarked for future use. At the last job I was at, we had metal diamond
rigid mesh 'cages' fabricated to place over the gas and space heaters so that
no one could inadvertently put their hands on the heater and burn themselves.
There was several inches of clearance between the heater and the safety cage
in addition to right angle brackets at the bottom to fasten the safety cage to
the floor to prevent tipping. This of course worked, but the Eden heater has
other features in addition to being safe to touch that make it ideal. This is
really such an important topic for folks that need to supply heat in the loft....

TS, I use clamp lights that I purchased at the hardware store, then I take a set
of "pony" clamps and clamp them over the squeeze clamp for the clamp lights as an
additional safety measure to ensure it doesn't fall down and cause a fire hazard.

fp


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> TS, I use clamp lights that I purchased at the hardware store, then I take a set
> of "pony" clamps and clamp them over the squeeze clamp for the clamp lights as an
> additional safety measure to ensure it doesn't fall down and cause a fire hazard.
> 
> fp


Thta's whta I hvae too, what sort of bulbs do you use? I have put a 250 watt heat lamp/bulb in one ceramic fixture in my small loft, but I think those are too hot for those metal clamp fixtures???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Be very careful with the heat lamps. A long time back, during a very cold winter, I was adamant about providing heat for the Pigeons in our outside coop. My husband got a clamp on lamp and put a heat bulb in it. Not very many minutes later, I saw smoke and sure enough, the straw in the coop had caught fire.  A fair amount of screaming prompted a quick response from Dan and I had already begun removing the birds...there weren't so many back then. All turned out OK, no bird was injured but it was very scary.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Be very careful with the heat lamps. A long time back, during a very cold winter, I was adamant about providing heat for the Pigeons in our outside coop. My husband got a clamp on lamp and put a heat bulb in it. Not very many minutes later, I saw smoke and sure enough, the straw in the coop had caught fire.  A fair amount of screaming prompted a quick response from Dan and I had already begun removing the birds...there weren't so many back then. All turned out OK, no bird was injured but it was very scary.


 

scary! The heat bulb would be on the ceiling and the straw only on the floor, a good 7 feet away. If it fell, disaster! I imagine that's why FP uses the extra clamps! I really can't fuss with it tonight, too dark already, but maybe I can put something safer together tomorrow.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Victor,
that is wonderful news! 

I just found a plce tonight that could order my pigeon feed for me. YAY! It's local and will be cheaper. I was ordering it online, and the shipping (for the feed) was costing me a TON.

-Hilly


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, that's exactly why I use clamps in addition to the clamp that comes
w/the light. It makes clamp failure pretty impossible or collision failure
pretty impossible as well. You can get different kinds and I do use different
kinds of what I already have on hand. Something along the lines shown here:

http://www.adjustableclamp.com/

My preference is the clamp w/the wooden handle that screws tight, but really,
I use a variety of all of them, they really do provide a safety margin. None of
mine have ever fallen down w/the second clamp in place.

TS, I use the kind of clamp light that has a large metal dome around it 
that tends to focus the heat from the bulb. I also put heating pads in 
for cold nights which may not be practical for you. I also have heating
pads and lights plugged into a power strip that has a fuse in it just in case
there are any shorts. I wouldn't brag about my 'system', but it works for me
right now.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am frustrated...

Clayton... 

He has since he matured into a young pigeon, been very aggressive.

He pecks at the other pigeons and chases after them in the aviary to a point where I have "grounded" him and put him back into the coop, in his cage. The only one that holds his own is Tooter. Paris (his dad) will fight back if he aggrivates him enough and so will Uchiwa, but sometimes Uchiwa looses his balance because of his fantail, and falls, but will hold his own too, but it frustrates me that they have to go through with this constant bullying. I always _thought_ Tooter was going to be the problem, but he leaves the rest of the guys alone unless they are on his roost, and he just chases them off. They know where he likes to rest, and they all pretty much respect his space. The last few days I have caught him fighting with Beaksley and Rosco, my gentlest birds. I generally monitor them when they are all out in the aviary, and I caught Clayton pecking at my Rosco leaving Clayton with a feather in his beak. I went inside the aviary angry and thought again of letting him go, but I knew this was morally wrong...nevertheless, the thought was there and so I hastily put him in his cage. Peace again in the aviary. I know that he would not survive as he was raised knowing he would be fed , watered and taken care of, but I am just being human I suppose, which is why I am posting this, to vent. Perhaps Lovebirds tecnique of using bands with a string ties to the feet would help. I may have to re-read her thread on this and look for the bands she sent me last Spring.

Oh, and yesterday when I had the girls (Barbie and Uchie) out, I caught Emilie preening the top of Uchies head, and they began kissing...

Oh my. 

I assumed that since they all got along when they were together, and that Uchie being a fan tail, and Barbie a blue bar...Emilie a checker, there would be no interest, and there had been none till now anyway.

The life of a pigeonkeeper...

Oh my.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Victor, they are like kids, some more misbehaved than others.
When someone here is bullying the others he just gets time off in a cage until he learns to behave. Eventually they learn to get along with everybody.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

It can be a regular soap opera at times, let me tell you.  

As far as the youngster, Clayton....he is just young and sewing his oats, give him some time and he will mellow a bit. Remember where he is coming from, he may be "just like his daddy"..... and then some.....


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tooterville up-Date*

Hi everyone,

This pigeonkeeper had been very busy lately with home, family and pet/pigeon responsibilities and not to mention my jobs, but I do try to take a daily peek at what is going on and contribute when I can find the time.

There have been some changes at Tooterville and I took some pictures this afternoon that I hope to download and post very soon!

Recently, I was given a small pigeon coop that holds 12 pigeons and cleaned it up and disinfected it well. I removed the hardware cloth that was in the front and took the trap door off and placed it inside my large flight pen that I converted into an aviary. It fit nice and snug _after_ I took the pen half apart. The pigeons that live at Tooterville just love it! They all have their own private cubbie they can roost in and they have never been happier!

I am working on making a You tube video to show you how they are trained to fly into their small kennel when they are put in the coop for the night. 

Pigeons are sure smart!

More later !


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT to hear about your updates, Victor!! You haven't posted for ever so long!

Looking forward to MORE...  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice to hear from you Victor. Your birds sure have a great setup, of course they are happy.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Great to hear your news Victor!

Very much looking forward to seeing the pics of your new coop and flight cage  

Lindi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

It's great to hear your update and upgrades!  

I'm sure your pigeons are enjoying their wonderful life, and their more spacious accomodations!!

We just converted our baby doll coop from off the ground into a larger walk in coop, and my birds are also in seventh heaven.

Can't wait for those pics, and to see our boy, Rosco..again!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Victor,

Good to hear from you. Looking forward to some YouTube videos, and pics!

My male rescue pigeon *Wieteke* has not made the transition to my new apartment 150 meters away from the old. (He lives on the street, but always claimed the old apartment as his territory, since he was raised there, and had several nests and youngsters there. 

Brought him to the new place once (we have a balcony on the third floor above ground level -- called the fourth floor in the U.S.) and scrambled out of my hands and flew as quickly as he could over the rooftops to the old apartment. Then I didn't see him after March 1st, when we spent the first night at the new place, for more than a month.

When I did see him again, he was at the old place, roo-cooing and waiting for me to go up to our former apartment on the floor level over the ground floor. Someone had removed his orange plastic leg band (felt-pen permanent-inked-on information was no longer legible), and is now harder to differentiate from the other pigeons at a distance. His limp has become less pronounced, and he uses his left foot better. Good for him, but makes it more difficult for me. 

He keeps his distance, after being caught and having his leg band removed, but he has no trouble recognizing me. The sad part is, I cannot interact much with him anymore, since he brings other pigeons with him, and some people get very irritating if you feed street pigeons here. I must be very careful and inconspicuous. He doesn't understand why I don't let him in at our old window sill to feed him. We had to move, since our old place was becoming somewhat unlivable (I won't go into details, but it had nothing to do with pigeons, just very old carpet and too little space).

Another rescue, a female we named *Bronzi*, also came to be privately fed daily, but she got a large lump under her left eye and near the beak, which I suspected was pox, possibly from a mosquito bite. After two or three weeks she disappeared, and i haven't seen her for the last two or three weeks. I have the dates written down in my log, but am generalizing here about the time intervals. I think she has died in a corner somewhere, in the inaccessible (to me) backyard of some apartment building. I wanted to catch her, but when I showed up with a net, she and the other pigeons wouldn't come down from the windowsills. I didn't wave the net about, or extend the net away from my body with my arm, but simply had it with me, held against my body. I had two nets, one a larger black fishing net which she had never seen, and the other a smaller white fine-meshed bird net, which I had waved at her in the past to evacuate her from my apartment after her daily feeding, if she came in from the windowsill. She did eventually come down, but kept four or five meters out of reach. The days before and the following days, when I had no net, she was happy to come down, although she and the others always kept out of reach of a human kick.

So, for now I have to observe from a distance so as to be inconspicuous, and keep away from them when they feed, so as not to hinder any future rescue endeavors. It's a sad state of affairs. Everyone else can schmoozle up to their dogs and cats and snakes and whatnot, bit people who like or tolerate pigeons and crows and rats and other city animals have to keep distance.

I think Wieteke had a mate and a nest for a while. Suspect a squeaker who was hanging around him was his. Don't think he is nesting now.

Saw a female pigeon a week ago, with suspected symptoms of PMV. Haven't seen her since. She was with Wieteke and several other pigeons, and some ducks, and a female duck with ten ducklings, at a small artifcial pond in the usually inaccessible backyard of the local homeless shelter (Johanneshaus, run by the Knights of St. John) situated between our former and our new apartments. Two men, one with a broomstick, chases off the pigeons and ducks. Seems they have nothing better to do than exert some imaginary right of control over fellow creatures who need water.

Glad to hear all is well in Tooterville.

Larry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Nice hearing from you and sounds like there are some interesting updates in Tooterville.....don't be a stranger.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Victor,

You know we are all looking forward to seeing the add on, and all of our birds in Tooterville.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*The up-grade*

Thanks for the comments! Bev downloaded the pictures I took a few days ago. Here is one, and we will post the rest on my Web shots hopefully on Thursday. I will let you know when it is done.

Oh...please don't be alarmed about the sign over their coop stating "TOOTER ILL" He is just fine. The sign lost a couple of letters during the winter storm we had!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice Diggs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks very good Victor........I'm sure the birds love it.......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I bet the boys and girls love it. I'm glad you explained the sign.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wonderful accomodations, Victor!!

They deserve the BEST and they got it!!

VERY interesting that the "V" and the "E" were the only two letters missing, eh? Who would have thunk!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't look at me! I know I can't spell, but I would never try to write my name, Vonder Eoman.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Don't look at me! I know I can't spell, but I would never try to write my name, Vonder Eoman.


*ROFL!! NOW, you know where your letters went, Victor!!* 


Shi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> Don't look at me! I know I can't spell, but I would never try to write my name, Vonder Eoman.


 Vonder Eoman you are soooooo funny.

Well, at first I got the small set up for the girls only but then decided that it would be best suited inside the flight pen if I could squeeze it. Barbie and Emilie did not seem to like the small coop much anyway, the I would never dream of putting all the boys inside there with not much room to fly, so this works best for all.

I had to disassemble the front and while I did this, I moved the floor over about three feet including the pen to better center the set next to the pigeon coop to make it look better.I was able to squeeze the small coop inside the pen by "walking " it and scooting. It turned out to be almost a major project. Once I positioned it I removed the hardware cloth from the front to allow the pigeons to come and go without much head butting. They all have their favorite cubbie now and if I am out past dusk I don't have much to worry as they have shelter from the elements. They still go onto the coop at night though.

The tarp is still placed on top a good part of the day to keep overhead flying birds from depositing any unwanted matter inside the pen or their bath pans. Most of the pen has hardware cloth over the chain link material except the side that is tarped and I will work on that soon. Next comes the mosquito netting. The mosquito's and flys will be here soon now that warm weather is FINALLY here.

The ladders inside are from an old pool ladder we replaced, they make decent flat perches along with some old tree branches I sanded and positioned inside.

I have some yard work and pigeon keeping to take care of .


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great update Victor  Love the picture and look forward to the other pictures too. I had never thought of using an old pool ladder - I'll have to look around for one when I start interior decorating. I also like the looks of the small coop. I can just imagine how happy all the feathered friends are at Tooterville


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Tooter says hi!*

Hi everyone,

The pictures are now available for viewing on my webshots link.of the section called Pigeon Coop and Flight Pen The newest ones are on page one and two.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Victor,
Cool digs for your babies. Using the pool ladders was a good idea. I recognized them & thought, "See, you should never throw anything away."
Please replace the letters soon. Tooter looks great! Give him a kiss from me. 

Phyll


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Victor,

I really enjoyed viewing your coop pics from start to finish . What a lovely set-up you have made for them. They look really happy 

One question: In the pic showing 'Rosco in coop' who is the sweet pidge that is sat higher up with all the cuddly toys? Really cute! 

Lindi


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

phyll said:


> Hi Victor,
> Cool digs for your babies. Using the pool ladders was a good idea. I recognized them & thought, "See, you should never throw anything away."
> Please replace the letters soon. Tooter looks great! Give him a kiss from me.
> 
> Phyll


Phyll, that is egg-actly what my wife Bev would and *does* always says!
They stand nicely on the side of the avairy fiving several pigeons a chance to bathe in the sun after a swim. Now I have to work on pictures of that next! By the way you kiss little Jesse for me!



Rooster2312 said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> I really enjoyed viewing your coop pics from start to finish . What a lovely set-up you have made for them. They look really happy
> 
> ...


Thank you Lindi. They do seem to be happy and this has helped overall with them getting along better with each other too. Next after I am done with the hardware cloth on the north wall and top, I plan on landscaping around the pigeon set up to dress it up for them and when visitors come by for a presentaion. Lot to do still. Hope things are well with you.

The "pigeon" next to the stuffie duck and parrot is actually a stuffie pigeon, Realistic blue bar too!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I really enjoyed all of the pictures Victor. I like the nice tree branch that you put in the flight pen. All look well in Tooter Ville. 

I also got stuck on little Zipper's album.

She was such a pampered little princess. Give Bev a big hug from me please. She did such a wonderful job with Zipper.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Victor said:


> The "pigeon" next to the stuffie duck and parrot is actually a stuffie pigeon, Realistic blue bar too!


LOL  It looked so real!!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I loved the pictures. Like Feather, I got hung up on sweet Zipper. There were some pictures I had not seen before like him swimming and holding his blanket. RIP sweet Zipper.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, Victor! All your feathered babies are so beautiful and well cared for!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi everyone. Well, winter will be here soon. Our now 10 pigeons at Tooterville are all ready for winter. The coop is sealed well except for the ventilation ports and the heat is on! 

Tooter, Rosco,Beaksley,Uchiwa,Paris, Clayton,Barbie, Mattie,Ruby and Fiesty are all doing well including yours truly and the family.

I just had a birthday, as some of you know last Wednsday and my 30th anniversary last Thursday.

Last Wednesday my oldest daughter (Coolpigeons mom) took us to an undisclosed place she would not ell us and she had to drive my van and she would not have it any other way. I played along knowing darn well she was taking us for a birthday treat! I asked her is we were going past 72nd street and she said “not really”. WELL, I knew since the boys were with us, we were going to Chuckie Cheese. I can deal with that! She said, “no dad.” I knew we were then going bowling and we were headed in that direction. When I quizzed her, she again said,” no dad”. We turned off east and I saw a Runza sign. I thought I had it figured out. BUT we passed the driveway. Then all of a sudden we pulled into a long established place called VENICE INN. I knew she was treating me to a nice meal. To make a long (and I am capable of it!) story short, it was a surprise anniversary party for Bev and I! There was a party room full of friends, co workers from Bev’s and my work places and all my family! Even my boss was there! What a treat! It was nice to share our day with all those wonderful people.

Back to pigeons…

The other day I was putting my pigeons back into the coop from the aviary. Clayton (my wild boy) seemed to want to not go into the little carrier I use to transport them into their coop. So, I let him out. He flew to the neighbors tree and just sat there. It was less than an hour that I had to be at work, so I threw a small piece of branch up to make him go the open door in the coop. He has before flown from the aviary to the coop on his own after having a 5-day taste of freedom last year, he has not attempted this again. Well, on the third try it made him fly, but he did not fly to the coop. He flew hard and strong in a westerly direction until could no longer see him, I felt bad on the choice I made. As I was leaving for work I scanned the sky one more time but no Clayton.

A few hours later, just before dusk, Bev saw him outside the window on the south side. He then flew to the coop. She went outside and opened his cage door and propped the coop door open. In he flew! The phone call to me at work was great news! I thought he would be gone a few days but knew he would be back. My only concern was the hungry hawks, I won’t give him that option again.

My newest addition is my wing-handicapped pigeon, which I named Feisty is doing well. All his vitals, etc are excellent except for the fact that he is grounded. I know he has accepted this and is making the best of it. I place him in the aviary with the calmer ones and he enjoys his roost, his walks and an occasional plunge in the water tub. He knows to walk inside the small carrier when it is time to go back home in the coop in his cage.

I placed a small pine tree in the coop so they have a taste of Christmas too.

Everyone enjoy your pigeons!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great update, Victor! I'm glad Clayton is safe and sound at home .. I well remember his whole story which others can find here on Pigeon-Talk. Congratulations to you and Bev for your anniversary! I already wished you a Happy Birthday, but here's another Happy Hatchday to you! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Boy, I'm glad you got him back. They sure can worry you. LOL. Nice of your daughter to surprise you like that. Congrats on your 30th. Cute idea with the small tree. I like it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations to you and Bev on your 30th anniversary, Victor! Seems like your daughter is as ingenious and thoughtful as you are. Glad Clayton is safe at home again. With your winter weather, I’m sure your birds appreciate being tucked in like that!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW!! I see...

*30th ANNIVERSARY CONGRATULATIONS ARE IN ORDER!!*

So glad to hear Clayton made home safe and sound!!

And yes, I've trained my pijies to "home" too. Dom runs into a towel and Woe and Gimie just fly up into their home. Niiiiicccceeee pijies!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches from my gang to yours!!

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, we and the pigeons survived at least a foot of snow and bizzard like conditions the last two days. The wind has calmed down and the skies are blue but it is still very cold outside. 

The last 3 years I had my pigeons in their cages upstairs in our unfished attic because I was not able to keep the heater running and the Christmas decorations on at the same time as the circuit would trip BLASTED!This year I plugged in my front decorations to the upstairs and the pigeons are nice and warm too.They seem to be happier in their own surroundings and I am as well. They were making a mess up there!

The water did not freeze last night so that is a plus. Too cold to put them in the avairy the last two days and maybe not for another day or so.They can look outside through the center plexiglass panels that I installed for the winter and they don't seem to mind one bit being in out of the cold and snow. I have to clear the snow mound that is in the aviary after I dig ourselves out. I am so glad I am on vacation now.The heater motor gets a break today too as the front of the coop is getting plenty of sunlight and creating a greenhouse effect.They are getting lukewarm water and plenty of assorted seeds and corn to keep their tummies warm.

Well, I am walking to the supermart to get some milk and bread. Everyone have a good day and remember, we are one day closer to Spring!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Victor, you really got blasted! We had snow last night and today, and I hated going to work, as I drive around all day in my job. Almost Skidded into an oncoming car this morning, but thank God, it was avoided. We didn't get as much as you did though, as it changed to rain eventually. but hey, it's only the beginning of December. And I think they are predicting a lot this year. I'll bet your birds ARE glad to be snug and warm inside.

I like that.........we are one day closer to spring.........that's a great thought. I'll remember that as the winter progresses. LOL.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Victor, you really got blasted! We had snow last night and today, and I hated going to work, as I drive around all day in my job. Almost Skidded into an oncoming car this morning, but thank God, it was avoided. We didn't get as much as you did though, as it changed to rain eventually. but hey, it's only the beginning of December. And I think they are predicting a lot this year. I'll bet your birds ARE glad to be snug and warm inside.
> 
> I like that.........we are one day closer to spring.........that's a great thought. I'll remember that as the winter progresses. LOL.


Oh my goodness, I am glad you avoided an accident. Close calls are very impacting to the mind, We all need to be watchful especially when the weather turns for the worse.I too heard a lot is supposed to fall...hope the experts are wrong. Right now WE have no where to put the snow, and yes, it is only December!


----------

